# porta cable 7800 type 3... how to get the head off



## 2k2wranglerx (Feb 21, 2012)

Hey guys,<br><br>i'm new here.  i have a porta cable drywall sander and i can not figure out how to get the head off.  It looks simple enough, and i've pulled the exploded view of it, but i just want to make sure i'm doing this right before i gall something up.<br><br>I'm trying to twist it off like it screws down on the mounting post.  i just want to make sure there's no snap ring or anything that needs removed first.  <br><br>here's the cluprit that i'm talking about:<br><br>







<br><br>we had it worked on at porta cable and the first time we went to go use it it was burning up the plastic locking nuts for the sand paper.  you can hear that the bearing out at the end is whining and it gets hot out by the end.  I'm pretty sure that bearing is toast. <br><br>Rather than having to always drop these off at porta cable to be worked on, i'd like to stock a few parts so i can always repair them when they break.<br><br>any input or advice would be very much appreciated!<br><br>Thanks!<br>


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

maybe you heated up the screw and that is why it is hard to get off. throw some dub-d on her or diesel let soak


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

If it's hard to get off don't use a screwdriver, use something else like some flat steel on it's edge so you can get more leverage, grip the disc (in your pic) and turn counter clockwise, once thats off I think it's just a circlip to get the bearing out, thats if my memory is right coz it's been a while.


----------

